
Apple Gets Ready to End Mac Update Drought - virtualwhys
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-18/what-to-expect-as-apple-gets-ready-to-end-mac-update-drought
======
sschueller
Xiaomi has an event on the 25th as well for their new Note phone. Must suck to
have Apple move up their event to your event date. It would be a good
oprtutnity for Xiaomi to take some of that Samsung Note 7 marketshare.

~~~
devopsproject
They compete on different continents. Doubt it will have much affect at all.

~~~
bdcravens
Pretty sure Apple competes on every continent.

------
wodenokoto
It's funny how the air, once the most premium device in Apples lineup is now
their entry level devices and sadly won't get high-res display.

But then again, I would choose it over a pro if it did have high-res display.

------
kylebenzle
If we don't finally see a foldable/detachable/touch screen this time I'm
selling my Apple stock for good.

~~~
Waterluvian
Lol yup. And it needs a stylus and a flip cover. And call it the Newton!

